# Facebook?



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

For quite some time a name I know has come up in family discussions and no one has had any information on this individual. I knew him as one of the owners sons who worked summers at a ranch we lived on in California. I was in grade school at the time (early 60s) but I remember him well, he was anything but a typical ranch hand. By now you've guessed he turned up on Facebook, and it seems he's been involved in some interesting projects. After five decades without a word this comes up: You already know Ethan through his work.

https://ethanrussell.com/


----------

